# IBEW 569: Finding work in the area



## mylo7 (May 7, 2009)

Okay, so I've already sent my application for starting this fall, and I will be taking the aptitude test next Thursday. I feel good it, as well as the interview, but one of the things that's been worrying me is finding work in the area. I keep hearing that jobs in construction is pretty slow, but at the same time, other sources say that new budget plans would bring plenty of construction projects in the area (or something like that). Is there any truth to these?


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

mylo,

There is plenty of work in SD. It got real slow and it is still slow out of the hall. I have noticed quite a few EC's looking for guys on school work (prevailing wage). 

You need to make sure you are certified or enrolled in an apprenticeship program. If you are just starting out as an apprentice in 569, then they should keep you busy.


----------

